# Felt 2.3 handlebar weight



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello!

I am trying to find out the weight of the Felt 2.3 6061 Alu drop bar. The weight isn't listed on Felt's site, and I want to compare it in weight to some $200-$300 carbon handlebars.

Anyone know this offhand?

Thanks!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

mcsqueak said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am trying to find out the weight of the Felt 2.3 6061 Alu drop bar. The weight isn't listed on Felt's site, and I want to compare it in weight to some $200-$300 carbon handlebars.
> 
> ...


the 2.2 is 270g, the 2.3 is 335g, For comparison, the Felt DEVOX carbon bar is 195g and the 1.2 carbon bar is 217g

-SD


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> the 2.2 is 270g, the 2.3 is 335g, For comparison, the Felt DEVOX carbon bar is 195g and the 1.2 carbon bar is 217g
> 
> -SD


Thanks for the info, Dave!

Besides weight savings, will the carbon bars provide additional vibration reduction on aluminum bikes, like carbon seatposts and forks provide?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

mcsqueak said:


> Thanks for the info, Dave!
> 
> Besides weight savings, will the carbon bars provide additional vibration reduction on aluminum bikes, like carbon seatposts and forks provide?



In general, yes, but not in each specific case. There are some very good aluminum handlebars with a great degree of wall thickness variaton and compliance that can substantially improve comfort. 3T and Deda come to mind as excellent vendors for premium aluminum bars.

-SD


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> In general, yes, but not in each specific case. There are some very good aluminum handlebars with a great degree of wall thickness variaton and compliance that can substantially improve comfort. 3T and Deda come to mind as excellent vendors for premium aluminum bars.
> 
> -SD


OK, good to know. I just purchased a z85, and was just researching ways to cut some weight where I can and potentially add hand comfort on long distance rides.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

mcsqueak said:


> OK, good to know. I just purchased a z85, and was just researching ways to cut some weight where I can and potentially add hand comfort on long distance rides.


http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/Parts/Road-and-Tri-Parts.aspx

Here is a start. Do you like the hand position of your current bar?


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/Parts/Road-and-Tri-Parts.aspx
> 
> Here is a start. Do you like the hand position of your current bar?


Well, I actually haven't received the bike yet, hah. It's still in transit to my local shop, where they are going to do a fitting and get everything adjusted properly.

Primarily I'm just looking at everything I can "upgrade" to make my bike more of my own, if needed (and of course I'm just plain excited, so I'm geeking out looking at all sorts of wheel upgrades, etc.). I bought it for longer-distance rides, as my current 34 lb steel frame Schwinn wears me out after 40 miles (longest regular ride distance I do currently), and has a pretty harsh ride for being steel.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/Parts/Road-and-Tri-Parts.aspx
> 
> Here is a start. Do you like the hand position of your current bar?


Hi Dave,

Finally picked up my z85 today. It feels great so far! (managed to squeeze in a quick ride between rain storms) Paired it up with some Speedplay Zeros, and it rides fantastic!

However, back to the handlebar thing. I actually do feel some palm pain while resting my hands against the rubber brake lever hoods (while wearing gloves). I guess we'll have to see if it's just due to not being use to the new bike.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

mcsqueak said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Finally picked up my z85 today. It feels great so far! (managed to squeeze in a quick ride between rain storms) Paired it up with some Speedplay Zeros, and it rides fantastic!
> 
> However, back to the handlebar thing. I actually do feel some palm pain while resting my hands against the rubber brake lever hoods (while wearing gloves). I guess we'll have to see if it's just due to not being use to the new bike.


Play with the position of the bars and hoods before you make any decisions.

As for carbon bar "comfort", I think there might be a little of that going on because of materials. But in my small experience, that little difference is lost in over all much larger factors (in order of importance, imho): bar shape and fit, tires and tire pressure, bike geometry and fit, handlebar tape and gloves, fork material. The actual material of the handlebars (and stem) are such small factors that they are probably irrelevant compared to these others. And I'm speaking as someone who changed from good aluminum bars to good carbon bars. If it weren't for the fact that I really like the shape better (transition to hoods, and different "tops"), it would have been wasted money.

And by the way, you can get any number of good quality aluminum bars for $50-75 online and they will weigh 215 to 250 grams, many are at the lower end of that. So a 200+ gram carbon bar probably has no weight advantage at all.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Camilo said:


> Play with the position of the bars and hoods before you make any decisions.


Yeah, I need to get some miles in, for sure. Of course, during my 2 week wait for the bike the weather was great, and now it's turned to rain, so it may be awhile before I get some good time with it. :cryin: 

The shop wants me to bring the bike back in after 100 miles to adjust the shift lever cables after they stretch, so if the pain is still there at that point I'll discuss with them and have them refit me. They did a pretty through job with the initial fit with the bike up on a trainer, so we'll see if they have any good suggestions.


----------

